# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Olympus T-100 δεν ξεκινάει

## Panoss

Έχω μια Olympus T-100, πατάω το κουμπί εκκίνησης, αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο led αρκετές φορές και μετά σταματάει και κλέινει. Η οθόνη δεν ανάβει καθόλου.
Την έκανα...μπίλιες...όπως βλέπετε και στη φωτό:
Olympus_T-100_both_sides.jpg

Εφαρμόζω τάση στο άσπρο καλώδιο, πάνω αριστερά.
Αρχίζει το κόκκινο λεντάκι να αναβοσβήνει και μετά σταματάει και υποθέτω κλείνει.

Τάση μετράω ίση με Vcc στα σημεία που έχω σημειώσει ως Vcc με κόκκινο.

Το πρώτο που θέλω είναι μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποια είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα που έχουν ερωτηματικό.

1. 72700H 101182
2. M11L 2201
3. EJLh (6 pins)
4. EJJh (6 pins)
5. 8A με ένα οριζόντιο 'E' (3 pins)
6. AFBV και οριζόντια '18'
7. 9D27 P4007 8 pins, (μάλλον MOSFET)
8. DI9004 BBCZ
9. SJGh (6 pins)
10. C2 (5 pins)

Κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράξενο: στη δεξιά φωτό, στο εξάρτημα που έχω σημειώσει ως C2 κι έχει 5 πινς, καταλήγει στο πάνω δεξί πιν τροφοδοσία  Vcc. Στο κάτω δεξί πιν καταλήγει η έξοδος του Mosfet 4407.
Το οποίο έχει είσοδο Vcc.
Άρα όταν άγει το C2 έχει σε δύο πινς του Vcc, στο δεξι πάνω και στο δεξί κάτω...

Και γενικά οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δεκτή.

----------

